# CeBIT 2014 - Wer ist alles dort?



## Mewtos (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGHX Forum Mitglieder,


die CeBIT steht wieder in Hannover an!​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daten zur CeBIT 2014:

Geöffnet: 
10. bis 14. März 2014 

Öffnungszeiten: 
Täglich von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 

Ort: 
Messegelände Hannover


Konferenzen: 
5 Tage
                  20 Bühnen
                  Mehr als 1.000 Sprecher



Top-Thema der CeBIT 2014:

*Datability*
Große Datenmengen in hoher Geschwindigkeit verantwortungsvoll und nachhaltig nutzen.

Quelle: www.cebit.de



Wer ist dieses Jahr alles auf der CeBIT?
Seid ihr dieses Jahr als Besucher oder als Aussteller selbst vor Ort?


Ich bin mal gespannt, wer dieses Jahr alles zur CeBIT findet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MfG
Mewtos​


----------



## MaxRink (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, als Fachbesucher, wie immer. Ticket ist auf jeden Fall schon da.


----------



## Fearofdeath (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: CeBIT 2014 - Wer ist alles da?*

ich, falls ich urlaub bekomme


----------



## Lexx (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: CeBIT 2014 - Wer ist alles da?*

Ich bin dann nicht da, sondern dort.


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2014)

Ich spare mir die Cebit und fliege dafür im Juni wieder zur Computex nach Taiwan.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn mir wer die kosten dafür bezahlt... vielleicht 
Hannover ist gefühlt eine Galaxie weit weg von mir, also eher nö.


----------



## Handlamp (13. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mal wieder vor Ort sein und für mich geht es schon am 8. mit der Chill-in-Party los.


----------



## poiu (13. Februar 2014)

ja bin dabei, Presseausweis liegt schon hier


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2014)

Am 8. schon da.


----------



## Fearofdeath (14. Februar 2014)

leute macht ihr n schönen thread mit bildern und bissl text? das wäre sehr nett, da ich bestimmt nich der einzige bin der da unglaublich gern wär, aber aufgrund der arbeit nicht kann


----------



## Philipus II (14. Februar 2014)

Ich werde Montag und Dienstag vor Ort sein.


----------



## Kalkleiste (17. Februar 2014)

Werden den Mittwoch mit der BBS Klasse da sein...das kann was werden


----------



## Wiggo (18. Februar 2014)

Werde mir das noch mal überlegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

[x] _Nein_ 
 Fällt unter ist nicht


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2014)

[x] Ja, beruflich (Aussteller).


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Februar 2014)

[x] Nein, weil es für mich nix interessantes mehr zum Gucken gibt.

MfG


----------



## hann96 (10. März 2014)

Ich wohne in Hannover, hab mir noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht. Nun aber schon, mal sehen.


----------



## Driftking007 (11. März 2014)

War heute da. Ist noch kleiner geworden. Gutes gibts nur im Reseller bereich. Hinfahren lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Die gleichen Produkte wie jedes Jahr, kaum neuheiten.


----------



## janekdaus (12. März 2014)

Wohne zu weit weg und hab zu wenig Zeit ;(


----------



## norse (12. März 2014)

Zu weit weg  wir sind aus heilbronn hin gefahren, also bitte 


Dich ist schon ganz nett. Zumindest wenn man entsprechende Hersteller direkt aufsuchen will und diverse Fragen selber hat. Direkt was neues da finden ist nicht einfach, aber kommt halt drauf an. Ich hab schon einiges interessantes für mich gefunden


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2014)

Nein ich mag Messen nicht so. Wegen der Massen an Besuchern. Ist nicht so meins.


----------



## janekdaus (12. März 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Zu weit weg  wir sind aus heilbronn hin gefahren, also bitte
> 
> Dich ist schon ganz nett. Zumindest wenn man entsprechende Hersteller direkt aufsuchen will und diverse Fragen selber hat. Direkt was neues da finden ist nicht einfach, aber kommt halt drauf an. Ich hab schon einiges interessantes für mich gefunden



Ja, aber wenn es in der Nähe wäre hätte ich auch mit wenig Zeit mal hingekonnt so aber nicht


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

In den letzten Jahren war ich da aber nun dürfen ja nur noch Geschäfts Kunden dort hin


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (17. Februar 2015)

Bin da


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

Ich hab auch schob mein Ticket von der FIrma bekommen  Die IFA war schon lustig ...


----------



## Pikus (14. März 2015)

Pfff, seitdem die Aussteller für den Endkundenmarkt von der CeBit verschwunden sind juckt mich die Veranstaltung nichtmehr


----------



## XT1024 (14. März 2015)

zLein schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schob mein Ticket von der FIrma bekommen



Für die *CeBIT 2014? *


----------

